# Least resource intensive distro?



## Braveheart (May 23, 2010)

I need it to run on a 30 year old toaster (not really) and works well with old nvidia cards. Ubuntu and Fedora aren't cutting it.


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

probably something like DSL or freeBSD


----------



## Braveheart (May 23, 2010)

what about easyPeasy?


----------



## hat (May 23, 2010)

I never heard of that before. I'm not a Linux guru, I'm just throwing whatever little I can offer out there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2010)

damn small linux is good for your needs but prolly not enough options. i would go with puppy linux as it loads on a 64MB ram disk. check it out 

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy


----------



## Braveheart (May 23, 2010)

64mb? exactly what I needed  I shall try EasyPeasy 1.6 first, read the latest Linux Journal Article on it and seems very nice.


----------



## regexorcist (May 23, 2010)

I'll second that...
Puppy is awesome, I always have a Puppy CD around.

My daughter was using TeenPup for a while


----------



## hellrazor (May 27, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Puppy is awesome, I always have a Puppy CD around.



I know the feeling 

Although on another note, I used my Puppy CD to resize my NTFS partition and ever since Lubuntu (my main distro) sets the owner as the first user to mount it, sets it as read/write for the owner, and nothing for other users. It doesn't really affect me too much, but it does get annoying sometimes (having to reboot it to log on as a different user, etc.).


----------

